#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Шарлатан Дуйко и "хоче"

## Гъелкапри Мепа

Итак, друзья, бурными аплодисментами встречаем очередную гуру Андрея Дуйко и его настоящую эзотерическую систему "хоче", которая была передана знаменитыми монахами Тибета...




Также эта гура учит Калачакра-тантре и прочим, крайне полезным вещам... Подробнее здесь.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

А здесь можно ознакомиться с ликбезом гуры о символичности ритуальных буддийских предметов...




И, в качестве бонуса, поправить своё материальное положение...

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Эта гура ещё и тертон кстати... ))) Думаю, здесь будет особенно интересно ньингмапинцам и, в частности, ученикам Патрула Ринпоче...  :Big Grin: 

https://youtu.be/yFh-hZbK36s?t=5m45s

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> После окончания Санкт-Петербургской военной Академии, работал военно-полевым хирургом, затем стал начальником военного госпиталя Северного округа г. Москвы. Интерес к медицине заставил его в совершенстве изучить как традиционные европейские методы лечения, так и направления нетрадиционной медицины: рефлексотерапию, талассотерапию (лечение солями), акупунктуру, систему у-син, гипнотерапию, мануальную терапию, биоэнергетику, гомеопатию, траволечение и множество других. Сделав анализ эффективности всех существующих систем, Андрей Дуйко остановил свое внимание на необыкновенной результативности методов тибетской медицины и аюрведы. Так, он отправился в Тибет, где смог получить доступ к тайным рукописям знаменитых тибетских врачевателей. Приняв посвящение от своего учителя Патрула Далкара, а также прикоснувшись к опыту других учителей, он стал ярким специалистом в области тибетской медицины.
> 
> Выучив санскрит и другие древневосточные языки, Андрей Андреевич, вместе с группой ученых, перевел на русский язык труды великого врачевателя Санджея Гьямцо — «Вайдурья-онбо» и «Чжуд-ши», а также более 30 000 других текстов в области тибетской традиции лечения. Потратив 14 лет на изучение восточной медицины, он смог создать компанию ««Тибетская формула»«, благодаря которой открыл для людей возможности эффективного лечения. В основе препаратов этой компании сконцентрированы знания всех существующих медицинских систем, а также уникальные рецепты из древних тибетских рукописей.


Источник

Знатоки тибетского должны оценить всю самобытность фантазии из которой родилось имя "Патрул Далкар"... ))) По-русски это звучит примерно как Петр Катеринович... )))

 :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Думаю, здесь будет особенно интересно ньингмапинцам и, в частности, ученикам Патрула Ринпоче... 
> 
> https://youtu.be/yFh-hZbK36s?t=5m45s


Улыбнуло, где он Патрула Ринпоче называет - дед )))
У них разница в возрасте, всего в девять лет  :Smilie: 

Смешной чудак:
https://youtu.be/dVbMFohlHaY?t=45m

И ведутся же люди на такие практики : )  Но смех смехом, а от таких упражнений проблемы с лёгкими заработать можно.
В общем эзотерическая фишка там всё таже: ступени. 
Плюс раздутый пиар в интернете

(п.с. хоть бы в лотосе сидеть научился  :Smilie: )

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (29.08.2016)

----------

